# joder / follar / coger



## Hugorille

Hola todos !

queria saber que significa : "Joder" y tambien "follar" ??

un amigo me ha dicho frase con estos verbios (se dice asi "verbes"?) y temo que sean insultos


----------



## képi

Ambos quieren decir "baiser" o "faire chier"


----------



## Hugorille

Los dos quieren decir "baiser" o "faire chier"

O joder=baiser y follar=faire chier ?


----------



## Hugorille

muchas gracias

hasta luego !


----------



## képi

De nada!
No recomiendo que las uses


----------



## Gévy

Hola hugorille,

Les deux verbes veulent dire baiser, mais seul le verbe joder veut dire aussi faire chier ou foutre en l'air.

Joder est le plus employé, on peut même dire qu'on l'emploie un peu à toutes les sauces, mais il reste vulgaire. Follar, est lui carrément vulgaire.

Donc, effectivement, comme te dit si bien Képi, mieux vaut t'abstenir de l'employer, ce ser plus prudent.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Comme G{evy a dit, aussi au Mexique, le verbe Joder c'est plus employé, sans avoir un connotation negatif, mais Les mexicans n'utilisons pas le verbe Follar (malgré pn sait qui signifie) nous utilisons le verbe COGER, qu'en Espagne, Ce n'est pas vulgar.


----------



## tom29

Au Pérou aussi ils utilisent "coger", je n'ai jamais entendu "follar" dans ce pays, et "joder" pas tant que ça.


----------



## képi

Coger n'est pas vulgar en Cuba.


----------



## mbedrinana

Au Pérou, ne s'utilise pas le mot "coger" pour dire "baiser", on utilise le mot "cachar" ou "tirar". en plus, "tirar" c'est plus utilisé dans les autres pays de l'Amerique du Sud...p.e: l'Equateur, la Bolivie et la Colombie. a propos, "coger" est trés utilisé en Argentine.


----------



## tom29

Bonsoir

Je l'ai pourtant entendu à de nombreuses reprises, au Pérou et de la bouche de Péruviens ! Peut être que cela dépend des regions ?


----------



## sexyfromargentina

Hola a todos. Como dice mbedrinana más arriba, en Argentina utilizamos la palabra "coger" para referirnos a "follar" o a "baiser". "Follar" sólo se utiliza en España en tanto que "coger" para ellos significa el acto de "tomar" algo. Es por eso que cuando un español ha sido "cogido por un toro" para los argentinos suena algo extraño.... El equivalente del uso de "coger" en España es para los argentinos el verbo "agarrar" o "tomar" (menos utilizado). Por ej: Agarrar a tu novia de la mano = Tomarla de la mano = Cogerla de la mano (Esp) (Esta última sí que suena mal en "argentino"!!!)

"Joder" en Argentina significa molestar a alguien. 
¡¡¡No me jodas más!!! = ¡¡¡No me molestes más!!! 
Una persona "jodida" es alguien de carácter complicado... Un asunto "jodido" es algo de difícil resolución. Y también decimos "Ando jodido" si tengo una preocupación o si estoy enfermo. 
Otro uso es de sorpresa o descreimiento, por ej.: 

- ¡Carlos me gané la lotería! 
- ¡Me estás jodiendo! (No te creo, no es posible)

Me parece importante esta discusión sobre el uso de estos términos porque puede ayudarnos a evitar confusiones desagradables y nos obliga a estar más atentos en el uso de las palabras que "escogemos" (y aquí, "escoger" significa "elegir" igual que en toda América y España...jejejej)


----------



## mbedrinana

jaja es verdad, muy cierto! muchos extranjeros tienen problemas con esa palabra en argentina y con algunas similares a la misma...caso un amigo que vino a verme y el taxista le preguntó donde se estaba alojando a lo que el respondió: "un amigo me acogió" .... imaginate la reacción del taxista.


----------



## lpfr

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Comme G{evy a dit, aussi au Mexique, le verbe Joder c'est plus employé, sans avoir un connotation negatif, mais Les mexicans n'utilisons pas le verbe Follar (malgré pn sait qui signifie) nous utilisons le verbe COGER, qu'en Espagne, Ce n'est pas vulgar.



Creia que para ese significado, los mexicanos utilizan "chingar" ¡y que lo utilizan incluso con música!


----------



## rxkld

Gévy said:


> Hola hugorille,
> 
> Les deux verbes veulent dire baiser, mais seul le verbe joder veut dire aussi faire chier ou foutre en l'air.
> 
> Joder est le plus employé, on peut même dire qu'on l'emploie un peu à toutes les sauces, mais il reste vulgaire. Follar, est lui carrément vulgaire.
> 
> Donc, effectivement, comme te dit si bien Képi, mieux vaut t'abstenir de l'employer, ce ser plus prudent.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Salut Gévy.
Je regarde depuis plusieurs mois une série télévisée sur TVEI (cuentame como pasó), et j'entends à tout bout de champ ce fameux "_joder_", et ce, dans la bouche de tous les acteurs (enfants et adultes). Une question me turlupine. Est-ce si courant (maintenant) que d'employer ce _joder_, dans le même contexte que nous, qui balançons à tout va (en français) ces "_merde, fait chier, putain_" etc...?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

rxkld, Je ne suis pas espagnol masi dans la tv nous avons beaucoup programmes espagnoles et aussi le contact avec eux dans cette forum et la vie. Je peut dire que oui. Joder c'est "una muletilla" un expresion insultant, mais seulment quelquefois. 

Si tu la dise ¡Joder se me olvidaron mis llaves! Merde j'ai oublié mes clés!!!!!

Mais pas la même chose si tu dirais.- ¡¡¡¡Jódete!!! 

Vous comprendez???



lpfr said:


> Creia que para ese significado, los mexicanos utilizan "chingar" ¡y que lo utilizan incluso con música!


 
Chingar c'est un sinonim de coger, mais seulment quelquefois parce que chingar a beaucoup des significats. 

Coger pas!!!

Coger est baiser. (Seulment en Mexique )


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

mbedrinana said:


> Au Pérou, ne s'utilise pas le mot "coger" pour dire "baiser", on utilise le mot "cachar" ou "tirar". en plus, "tirar" c'est plus utilisé dans les autres pays de l'Amerique du Sud...p.e: l'Equateur, la Bolivie et la Colombie. a propos, "coger" est trés utilisé en Argentine.



Les Ecuatoriens utilisent le mot "*cacha*r" pour dire *comprendre ou attraper (de l'anglais)*. Ils l'utilisent souvent à la fin d'une phrase.
Tandis que les péruviens comme "baiser" 

Imaginez ma surprise lorsque mes amies écuatoriennes me disaient "el clima está frío, pero yo tengo calor, me cachas? " "Siempre ando con calor, me cachas?, soy bien calurosa " 
"cacha la pelota"...

Al principio reia mucho. 
Ya me acostumbré

Nos vemos


----------



## jacotot

Un autre verbe qui veut dire *baiser*, ici au Salvador : "pisar" (c'est très vulgaire). Dans un contexte différent, il veut aussi dire *marcher sur* (les pieds, par exemple).

Une phrase comme "Me acaba de pisar y ni me pide disculpas, este cerote !" peut ainsi avoir plusieurs sens... hihi !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Rxkld:

Miguelillo t'a parfaitement répondu et c'est bien le sens que tu lui donnes: merde !, fait chier !, putain !

Aussi fréquent que ces mots-là en France, et ça sert à tout: colère, peur, étonnement, admiration.., bref, toute la panoplie que tu pourrais attribuer à "merde !" ou "putain".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rxkld

Miguelillo 87 said:


> rxkld, Je ne suis pas espagnol masi dans la tv nous avons beaucoup programmes espagnoles et aussi le contact avec eux dans cette forum et la vie. Je peut dire que oui. Joder c'est "una muletilla" un expresion insultant, mais seulment quelquefois.
> 
> Si tu la dise ¡Joder se me olvidaron mis llaves! Merde j'ai oublié mes clés!!!!!
> 
> Mais pas la même chose si tu dirais.- ¡¡¡¡Jódete!!!
> 
> Vous comprendez???


 
Muchas gracias Miguelillo 
Entendí bien lo que me explicaste. Utilizamos lo mismo (en los ejemplos dados).
Muchas gracias a todos y a Gévy por supuesto.


----------



## catatrad

Hé hé, le sujet a été apprécié!!! Je ne suis pas la seule à aimer l’argot, youpi !

   Moi j'aime bien dire de ces mots que c'est de la ponctuation, quand j'étais étudiante, mes profs appelaient ça des opérateurs délexicalisés, c'est à dire des mots qui, dans certains contextes, ont complètement perdu leur sens, parce que dans ce cas ils ont une autre fonction.

Les utiliser ou pas est un choix dans sa vie personnelle, et une question de niveau de langue dans sa vie de traducteur. La question est comme toujours le contexte, le risque étant, tant si on les utilise que si on ne les utilise pas, de passer pour un iconoclaste et comme traducteur, si l’original l’exige…  C’est comme ça qu’il a fallu retraduire tout Dostoïevski, parce que la traduction évolue elle aussi. Il y a maintenant beaucoup plus de communication entre différents « mondes » pays, continents, peuples, classes sociales, etc. et il n’est plus nécessaire d’adapter, autant qu’on le faisait, au lecteur qui risquait de se faire une idée erronée, parce que hors contexte, du texte en question. La tendance actuelle est à respecter la vulgarité de l’original.


----------



## rxkld

catatrad said:


> Hé hé, le sujet a été apprécié!!! Je ne suis pas la seule à aimer l’argot, youpi !
> 
> Moi j'aime bien dire de ces mots que c'est de la ponctuation, quand j'étais étudiante, mes profs appelaient ça des opérateurs délexicalisés, c'est à dire des mots qui, dans certains contextes, ont complètement perdu leur sens, parce que dans ce cas ils ont une autre fonction.
> 
> Les utiliser ou pas est un choix dans sa vie personnelle, et une question de niveau de langue dans sa vie de traducteur. La question est comme toujours le contexte, le risque étant, tant si on les utilise que si on ne les utilise pas, de passer pour un iconoclaste et comme traducteur, si l’original l’exige… C’est comme ça qu’il a fallu retraduire tout Dostoïevski, parce que la traduction évolue elle aussi. Il y a maintenant beaucoup plus de communication entre différents « mondes » pays, continents, peuples, classes sociales, etc. et il n’est plus nécessaire d’adapter, autant qu’on le faisait, au lecteur qui risquait de se faire une idée erronée, parce que hors contexte, du texte en question. La tendance actuelle est à respecter la vulgarité de l’original.


 
Est-ce de la vulgarité ? Je ne pense pas. Plutôt la véritable façon dont nous nous exprimons communément, chacuns dans nos langues respectives, en levant les barrières de l'hypocrisie.


----------

